# 12 ga turkey loads (lead)



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I am looking for a couple of turkey loads.

using 2-2 1/4oz. shot,

in 12ga 3" and 3 1/2", in either fed,win,or rem hulls.

would like to see 1300fps +

also would like to use a cleaner burning propellent then bluedot.

using fed,win,and cci primers

any rec's you may have would be a great start. thank you.

I have looked in several manuals and only find mostly bluedot and 1100-1200 fps.

shot will be nickle plated #5's (lead)


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You are going to really struggle to get data for 3 1/2 lead above 1200 fps for a 2 1/4 oz load. Most are going to run in the 1150 fps range.

For cleaner powders try hodgdon longshot or hs-7, although with the small number of shells fired when turkey hunting, I wouldn't be afraid of blue dot either. I actually use it for most of my heavy field loads, but I shoot an over/under too.

Speed is not near as crucial with lead as it is with steel, especially at most shotgun turkey ranges due to the fact it retains its energy much better due to the higher density. Also with a little slower speed, your patterns will usually be better. In patterning my pheasant loads, anything above 1350 with lead starts showing gaps in the pattern for me in my shotguns.

You may be able to find some factory ammo that meets your needs if you are stuck on the 1300 fps mark, or try dropping down in weight of payload to 2 oz, but even most of that loading data is 1200 to 1250 fps.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

southdakbearfan, thanks for the info. you are prolly right about the speed. not that improtant with lead or turkeys for that matter. 
also right about the dirty bluedot. not many shots in turkey woods. most of the rec's i have been seeing are between 1050 and 1200 range. I think you are right. I may need to get out of the steel thinking and get back to lead. It dont have to be fast. I guess I was just thinking that the factory fed's I used last year were 1330. and hoping I could get close. but not a necessity.

and thanks again. I have plenty rec's for this speed. I do like the 2oz plus in these loads. and thanks for the powders too. I dont mind using bluedot. I just hate it so dirty.


----------

